# Tommy



## Mourguitars (Sep 23, 2019)

Just build my last board doing homework on my future builds , its kinda nice putting things together and they work 1st time now, my 1st three didn't work out , learned from those mistakes got the right tools and ask a lot of questions!
Need to get a printer and learn to do graphics but its been a fun month sourcing parts and building..getting a handle on things a little better but still more to learn ..



Mike



https://imgur.com/decSXsa




https://imgur.com/ciRVZhY




https://imgur.com/hOx6c05


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice little family you got going there!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 23, 2019)

me likey! I love my Tommy. Where's that nice blue color enclosure from?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks guys !

Tayda JBK









						125B Style Aluminum Diecast Enclosure Blue
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Ive noticed the colors are a shade off on the blue and purple from them


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey, you're like me... no labels.


----------



## SteveScott (Sep 24, 2019)

I just watched this.  In it he shows that the bass and treble knobs work backwards.  Is that the case with this? Fantastic build by the way!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you Steve ! 

Yes..counter clockwise adds Bass and treble , had to plug it in and check !

Mike


----------



## HamishR (Sep 29, 2019)

Same here - no labels.  It always reminds me of Big Julie in Guys'n'Dolls - the dots might have worn off his dice but he remembers where they were.


----------

